# Pimp my bike



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Decided to give my bike a wee refurb as it was starting to look a bit tatty. Doing up a Charge Plug is a bit of a turd polishing exercise but I quite like it.

Bought it like this in October:

View attachment 6034


Put a new wheelset and a front brake on fairly soon after as it was impossible to stop in the wet on those rims but was pretty much like that before the refurb.

Now:

View attachment 6035


Powder coated in RAL7016, carbon fork, new chainring, headset, seat post and saddle. Did pretty much all of it myself at a 'fix your bike' clinic the local bike shop do. I'm not mechanically minded at all but the guys there were great and helped with all my stupid questions but still waiting for it to fall apart while i'm riding it. Importantly matches my grinder too.

Hope this isn't the start of the bike bug though...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good ,Don't suppose you have got the old wheel set ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheers. Don't have the wheels any more - got a shop to fit the new wheels last year and they kept the old ones - didn't actually realise til about a week later by which time thought it was too late to try and get them back!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am a keen mountain biker and I cannot help pimping my machine as well. Upgraded loads of bits on it in the past.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good. p.s is that a set of 1210s in the background?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure is, although they're now under my bed and my coffee setup has taken over the bench!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Looking good.

Just needs you to get a spirit level on that saddle.


----------



## Wallm0nkey (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good quite nice fixing things up! I spotted the 1210s too mine are also hidden away serious lack of space for activities at the minute. Slightly related a good friend of mine has a business "pimping" 1210s some crazy LEDs and paint jobs going on with them.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Would love a set of pioneer cdj2000s. Sadly, i know i wouldnt use them enough


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks good, I used to really enjoy a few of the bike forums for my 'city bike' parts.

I just use a Vitus 979 to get to uni and it works a treat; straight outta' the 80's










Pretty weird riding a bonded aluminium frame though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Just needs you to get a spirit level on that saddle.


Does that mean the chain's alright? Would you have saddle totally level?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it Jeebsy. It is a slippery slope pimping bikes - I've done the same on my full sus MTB. I'm not sure if I have any of the original bike as it's had so many upgrades.

Reminds me of triggers broom. "I've had the same broom for 30 years - 6 handles and 4 new heads"


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, get it dead level.

Chain? Is it fixed or SS?

If SS not so crucial. If fixed you want it as tight as you can without binding. Max one cm of vertical play


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ss. I'll fix the saddle tonight.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Ss. I'll fix the saddle tonight.


Get it fixed - you won't regret it!

Edit: both the saddle and the drivetrain


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

I was too cheapskate to get a powder coat for an old frame I had. I hand painted it with a brush. Quite why I have no idea but once I'd started I carried on. It looks... OK. Not often being the fanciest bike in the rack is an asset though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> Get it fixed - you won't regret it!
> 
> Edit: both the saddle and the drivetrain


It's perfectly level now....expecting some sort of revelation on tomorrow's commute


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The revelation will be less pressure on your arms. Having a sloped down saddle slides you forwards onto the bars and can affect steering.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just sat on it and had a wee backwards pedal in my flat. Had to put the saddle down about three inches. Feels pretty weird but can see it being more supportive.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

So how did it go?

If you've got your saddle level and its fore/aft position correct your hands should just barely rest on your bars. You should be able to lift your hands off and on the bars repeatedly without it affecting anything else or you giving to adjust your own position in any way.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Revelatory would be a strong word but it really good. Felt like I was actually sitting on the whole saddle rather that just the front and there was much less weight on the bars. Top tip!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

CallumT said:


> Looks good, I used to really enjoy a few of the bike forums for my 'city bike' parts.
> 
> I just use a Vitus 979 to get to uni and it works a treat; straight outta' the 80's
> 
> ...


One of the sexiest bikes ever made. I visited their factory in 1989 when they still made frames. It was actually a packing supplies manufacturer and the bike stuff was a sideline in a corner of the factory. Met the Boss. He was a ****.

I think it was probably Vitus that made those Peugeot frames of the same design.


----------



## SteveCollins (Mar 20, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Decided to give my bike a wee refurb as it was starting to look a bit tatty. Doing up a Charge Plug is a bit of a turd polishing exercise but I quite like it.
> 
> Bought it like this in October:
> 
> ...


I'm liking the orange highlights!


----------



## SteveCollins (Mar 20, 2014)

CallumT said:


> Looks good, I used to really enjoy a few of the bike forums for my 'city bike' parts.
> 
> I just use a Vitus 979 to get to uni and it works a treat; straight outta' the 80's
> 
> ...


Nice! I have an old purple Trek


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> I think it was probably Vitus that made those Peugeot frames of the same design.


It was. I owned the same Peugeot PY10 Fibre De Carbone which Robert Millar rode in the TdF. Very flexy, and I eventually split the bond between the seat tube and the BB shell.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Good job on the refurb Jeebs!


----------

